# Help Wanted



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello,

My name is Dallas Singletary, I am a developer for Android OS. I am looking to start an app development firm and am looking for developers to help. If your a developer and want to help in starting a firm please PM me. Beginner developers also welcome.

In the PM please include the following:

[*] Your name	
[*]How long you have developed apps	
[*]What OS you develop for	
[*]Your email	
[*]Your experience 
[*]Any other info.

More information will be provided via PM

Thank you for all your help and support in advance.

Kind Regards,
Dallas Singletary(KidGogle)
Androidian
Follow Me On Twitter: @KiddGogle


----------

